# Mert Bálint katona



## francisgranada

Sziasztok.

Ismeritek - esetleg használjátok is - a "mert Bálint katona" kifejezést?

Én nem használom, de régebben többször hallottam és érdekelne, hogy egy általános szólásról van-e szó, vagy csak mifelénk (volt) használatos.   Ez a kifejezés válaszként szolgál olyan esetekben, amikor valaki olyat kérdez, amire nem akarunk vagy nem tudunk válaszolni. Vagy esetleg "hülye válasz hülye kérdésre" ...


----------



## Zsanna

Nem hallottam még, de a szerkezete érthető.


----------



## Encolpius

Nem hallottam...nem ismerem...


----------



## tomtombp

Én sem hallottam sosem.


----------



## francisgranada

Úgy látszik, nem valami elterjedt szólásról van szó ... De azért nem vagyok az egyetlen, aki tud róla : lásd itt.


----------



## Zsanna

A linked szerint a jelentése: "csak" - abban az értelemben, ahogy először írtad ("nincs rá válasz"/"nem tudom, de nem is érdekes"/"nem kell mindennek az okát keresni" stb.).


----------



## franknagy

Nem ismertem ezt a kifejezést.
Én ezt használom _"csak", "nem akarom megmagyarázni" _értelemben:
*"Mert a nyúl szőrös és nem borotválkozik."*
Ti használjátok?


----------



## Zsanna

Mi macskával mondjuk ugyanezt, frank.  (Mert a macska szőrös és nem borotválkozik.)


----------



## tomtombp

Végre valami, amit én is többször hallottam, bár meg nem mondom, hogy nyúllal vagy macskával Most rákerestem a guggliban és ott kiscica is van. Azt hiszem az az, amit ismertem.
Edit: Talán mégis macska.


----------



## RobiSz

Bár régi a kérdés, most találtam rá, és gondoltam válaszolok. Ugyanis, én vajdasági származású vagyok, és pont ugyanez a kérdés fordult meg az agyamban, hogy a "mert Bálint katona" szólás csak a mi falunkban volt elterjedt, netalán akár valamilyen helybéli Bálintról alakították ki (mert ilyet is ismerek; nem ilyen Bálintot, hanem ilyen helyi mondást  ), vagy másfelé is ismerik - és kicsit meglepő azért, hogy az eredeti kérdés (ha jól vettem ki) Szlovákiából érkezik, Magyarországon kevésbé ismeretes, és akkor ismét Vajdaságban jelenik meg... De talán már megszoktuk, hogy a nyelv néha ilyen bűvös módon működik  (megjegyzem, a nyulas/macskás/kiscicás változatot viszont mifelénk nem igazán ismerjük)


----------



## francisgranada

RobiSz said:


> .... és kicsit meglepő azért, hogy az eredeti kérdés (ha jól vettem ki) Szlovákiából érkezik,...


Konkrétan Kassáról, de nem egy kimondottan elterjedt kifejezésről van szó, legalább is manapság biztos nem. 





> (megjegyzem, a nyulas/macskás/kiscicás változatot viszont mifelénk nem igazán ismerjük)


Én se ismerem.


----------



## guszevutca21

francisgranada said:


> Sziasztok.
> 
> Ismeritek - esetleg használjátok is - a "mert Bálint katona" kifejezést?
> 
> Én nem használom, de régebben többször hallottam és érdekelne, hogy egy általános szólásról van-e szó, vagy csak mifelénk (volt) használatos.   Ez a kifejezés válaszként szolgál olyan esetekben, amikor valaki olyat kérdez, amire nem akarunk vagy nem tudunk válaszolni. Vagy esetleg "hülye válasz hülye kérdésre" ...


Budapesten születtem és ott éltem 33 évig. Mint gyerek sokszor hallottam a választ "mert Bálint katona volt" felnőttektől, meg anyámtól is. Ez egy formula volt ha nem akartak válaszolni a kérdésemre, vagy ha nem értek rá velem beszélgetni.
(Hadd kérdezzen a gyerek, abból tanul.)
Nem tudom ki lehetett Bálint, de 30 évvel voltunk az első és öt évvel a második vh. után, gondolom, rengeteg Bálint lehetett akkoriban katona. A szólás eredetét soha nem kutattam, feltételezve hogy a "Mert Bálint katona volt" választ kaptam volna.


----------

